# Eclipse - Views minimieren/maximieren



## reibi (29. Sep 2008)

Hoi zusammen

Wenn ich im Eclipse meinen Java-Editor maximiere, dann minimieren sich ja alle anderen Fenster in Trays die sich am rechten/linken Bildschirmrand und unten in der Statusbar befinden. 

Ich hab doch nur so n kleinen Bildschirm, und schon gar kein 16/9 und deshalb stört es mich masslos, dass die Dinger sich immer rechts und links am Bildschirmrand minimieren müssen und ich die immer manuell nach unten ziehen muss. 
Das muss ich übrigenz für jede View, in jeder Perspective für jedem Workspace tun. Und aus irgendeinem unerklärlichem Grund speichert er sich das NICHT immer mit.

Gibts da ne grundsätzliche Einstellung? Wo ich sagen kann Bitte immer in die Statusleiste minimieren?

Danke und Gruss ;-)


----------



## foobar (29. Sep 2008)

Wenn du deine View maximiert hast, kannste mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Viewstack klicken in dem alle minimierten Views liegen und sagen Dock on => Bottom.


----------



## reibi (29. Sep 2008)

Das weiss ich!

Ich muss das aber für alle Viewstacks in allen Perspectiven in allen Workspaces einzeln machen. 

Wenn ich dann anstatt dem Editor, die Console maximieren will geht das ganze spiel wieder von neuem los.

verstehste ?  ;-)

Gibts keine generelle Einstellung; wie zB : "Create Viewstack only on bottom"


----------



## foobar (29. Sep 2008)

reibi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das weiss ich!
> Ich muss das aber für alle Viewstacks in allen Perspectiven in allen Workspaces einzeln machen.
> Wenn ich dann anstatt dem Editor, die Console maximieren will geht das ganze spiel wieder von neuem los.
> verstehste ?  ;-)


Yep



			
				reibi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts keine generelle Einstellung; wie zB : "Create Viewstack only on bottom"


Sieht schlecht aus. Du kannst ja einen Bug bzw. Featurerequest dafür bei eclipse.org assignen.


----------

